# PSA: Text messaging bug - Old messages showing up



## Milo (Apr 4, 2016)

I posted this in my local Tesla Owners group, but don't think I did here (or maybe I did). Since latest upgrade, I've sometimes been getting old text messages delivered to my car as if they are new. Some have been as much as 2 years old. Most have been from my wife's phone. Honestly, not more than a minor irritant, but I could see how this could cause some consternation, depending on the content of the text. Not sure if it's a phone issue (OnePlus 6T) a carrier issue (T-Mobile) or a Tesla issue. I do not delete old texts, so that could be it. Oddly, they are almost entirely just messages from my wife, nobody else.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

If the messages were already present and viewed on your phone, then that rules out your carrier being the culprit.

Do you use Google's standard Messages app on your phone for text messages, or something else?


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

I still have exactly zero new and old text messages showing up in the car.


----------



## Bart (Oct 28, 2017)

Milo said:


> I posted this in my local Tesla Owners group, but don't think I did here (or maybe I did). Since latest upgrade, I've sometimes been getting old text messages delivered to my car as if they are new. Some have been as much as 2 years old. Most have been from my wife's phone. Honestly, not more than a minor irritant, but I could see how this could cause some consternation, depending on the content of the text. Not sure if it's a phone issue (OnePlus 6T) a carrier issue (T-Mobile) or a Tesla issue. I do not delete old texts, so that could be it. Oddly, they are almost entirely just messages from my wife, nobody else.


You are not the only one. Pixel 2XL with Google Fi, text messages from one member of my family plan are replaced with random old texts from different senders, some more than 3 years old. Only messages from that one user on the same network.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

To clarify, are these old messages showing up again on the phone as well, or only on the car?



Bart said:


> You are not the only one. Pixel 2XL with Google Fi, text messages from one member of my family plan are replaced with random old texts from different senders, some more than 3 years old. Only messages from that one user on the same network.


----------



## Bart (Oct 28, 2017)

garsh said:


> To clarify, are these old messages showing up again on the phone as well, or only on the car?


These show up only in the car, not on the phone! My last text message from my daughter a couple days ago was instead a delivery notification from Best Buy, dated 3 years ago...


----------



## Skelly (Aug 15, 2018)

I've seen the same issue. For a while, it was the same old message that would show up. Last time it happened, it was a different message from another sender from about a year ago.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Klaus-rf said:


> I still have exactly zero new and old text messages showing up in the car.


i know in past posts you've said the "sync messages" is checked, but also in the Bluetooth notifications setting in your phone too?

(pix from iPhone)
Settings -> Bluetooth -> ℹ on the car's connection line -> Show Notifications


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

^
Yes, except on Android. Mostly same selections. All enabled still the car has never shown text msgs.

Obviously my car is defective and I should just trade it in on a 2020 Perf model with HW3.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

If Android has some kind of cloud storage of text messages like iOS does, theoretically those texts could be pulled from the cloud, then synced with the car, and then the car thinks they're new.


----------



## WonkoTheSane (Nov 14, 2018)

Mine are always from my current GF (luckily) and usually seem to happen at the same physical location. On one section of a nearby street I have heard more old texts than anywhere else.

Galaxy S8+, AT&T, standard test app


----------



## slotti (May 29, 2018)

Galaxy S10+ does the same. They are actually always the oldest messages still stored on the phone.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

WonkoTheSane said:


> Galaxy S8+, AT&T, standard test app





slotti said:


> Galaxy S10+ does the same. They are actually always the oldest messages still stored on the phone.


It looks like Samsung phones use a Samsung-specific Samsung Messages app for texting.

You might want to try replacing it with Google's Messages app.


----------



## slotti (May 29, 2018)

Yup. It is similar to iChat, where you can see when the other person is typing. The old messages don't bother me enough just get to switch my messaging app, but I just installed it just to give it a run and see if that is what is causing the issue.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

slotti said:


> Yup. It is similar to iChat, where you can see when the other person is typing. The old messages don't bother me enough just get to switch my messaging app, but I just installed it just to give it a run and see if that is what is causing the issue.


Google's Messages app now supports the same RCS standard as Samsung's app, which is what adds those "ichat-like" features.

https://jibe.google.com/


----------



## mazarian (Dec 1, 2020)

I'm also having the same issue. My carrier is Google Fi and I use the default Google Messages app. It was happening on my Pixel 3 and now it's still happening on my Pixel 5. I have messages that are 5 years old coming up.


----------



## slotti (May 29, 2018)

This bug has been around for over 2 years.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

slotti said:


> This bug has been around for over 2 years.


Impossible as this feature was just introduced last year. 
https://electrek.co/2019/12/23/tesla-massive-new-update-text-message-reading-autopilot/


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

He meant "both years" - 2019 and 2020. :nomouth:


----------



## slotti (May 29, 2018)

Well, sure feels like forever. Since it was introduced then.


----------



## bschuhma (Sep 3, 2019)

My wife's 08/20 Model Y often pops up "ghost" texts from months or years ago. It's to the point where she doesn't trust any text she gets in the car because they're so often from 18 months ago. 

Anyone ever experience anything like this, or have any ideas how to fix it?

FWIW, her phone doesn't receive the texts, just the car. I've never seen this in my Model 3, either. 

Thanks, 

Bret


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

never seen that.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Haven't seen that lately, but I think I remember that happening to some people when the feature was first released.

What kind of phone does your wife have? And what program does she use on the phone for sending/receiving text messages?


----------



## bschuhma (Sep 3, 2019)

garsh said:


> Haven't seen that lately, but I think I remember that happening to some people when the feature was first released.
> 
> What kind of phone does your wife have? And what program does she use on the phone for sending/receiving text messages?


Thanks for responding! She had an S9+, then recently switched to an S21ultra. She's had the problem with both phones. We're on sprint, which recently switched to t-mobile. We've had the issue with both phones and both providers. She uses the stock sms app on Samsung, called messages.

Thanks!


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

bschuhma said:


> She uses the stock sms app on Samsung, called messages.


IIRC, Samsung still uses their own app (called Messages) on their phones.

Would she consider switching to Google's Messages app (also called Messages)? I've not had any issues lately while using the Google Messages app.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.apps.messaging&hl=en_US&gl=US


----------



## Malaromane (Jul 5, 2020)

Klaus-rf said:


> ^
> Yes, except on Android. Mostly same selections. All enabled still the car has never shown text msgs.
> 
> Obviously my car is defective and I should just trade it in on a 2020 Perf model with HW3.


Are you using Signal as your messaging client by any chance? I found that when I used Signal, I couldn't get incoming text notifications to display in any car regardless of my security settings. I once stumbled across an article explaining why this was so but for the life of me, I can't find it now.


----------



## Quinnie775 (Apr 26, 2021)

Has anyone found a good fix for this? I have a 2021 Model 3 and I get random old texts popping up all the time. I had this with a Samsung S10 and now with an S21. I was hoping with the new phone it would stop happening. It's really annoying that a car this lovely and new has this glitch.


----------



## TeslaTony310 (Jan 15, 2020)

I submitted a service request for this. They called me and informed me that this is an issue with Android phones only, and they are aware, but haven't fixed it.


----------



## merlin66213 (5 mo ago)

Milo said:


> I posted this in my local Tesla Owners group, but don't think I did here (or maybe I did). Since latest upgrade, I've sometimes been getting old text messages delivered to my car as if they are new. Some have been as much as 2 years old. Most have been from my wife's phone. Honestly, not more than a minor irritant, but I could see how this could cause some consternation, depending on the content of the text. Not sure if it's a phone issue (OnePlus 6T) a carrier issue (T-Mobile) or a Tesla issue. I do not delete old texts, so that could be it. Oddly, they are almost entirely just messages from my wife, nobody else.


I have the same issue and yes up to 2 years old. For some reason they are all from 3 people I text frequently. It's getting very distracting trying to decide to answer or not because I'm never sure if they are repeat. I started keeping my phone on my pocket. Repeat messages never go thru my phone but appear on the screen instead. Help.


----------



## TeslaTony310 (Jan 15, 2020)

TeslaTony310 said:


> I submitted a service request for this. They called me and informed me that this is an issue with Android phones only, and they are aware, but haven't fixed it.


Update: I haven't had this issue in a long time. Not sure if it's the phone, since I've moved to a new phone since then, but I don't have the issue anymore.


----------



## merlin66213 (5 mo ago)

TeslaTony310 said:


> Update: I haven't had this issue in a long time. Not sure if it's the phone, since I've moved to a new phone since then, but I don't have the issue anymore.


I'm using a Pixel 5 on Google Fi network. I could try a different brand and see if it follows the phone. In your issue could you tell if the phone was actually receiving the text or did it just come through the car?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

merlin66213 said:


> I'm using a Pixel 5 on Google Fi network. I could try a different brand and see if it follows the phone. In your issue could you tell if the phone was actually receiving the text or did it just come through the car?


I had this problem in the past.

It's unclear where exactly the bug exists. It only ever happens with Android phones, and I _think_ it only happens for Android phones that have RCS (aka "Chat Features") enabled. But it also only ever happens with Teslas - I've not seen any other reports of this happening with other vehicles. So it's not clear if this is an Android bug or a Tesla bug.

I have no idea what stopped this issue from happening for me, but I haven't had this problem for years now.





__





Google Issue Tracker







issuetracker.google.com


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

merlin66213 said:


> I have the same issue and yes up to 2 years old. For some reason they are all from 3 people I text frequently.


If you're up for it, we can try a few things to see if it helps. But first I need some more information.

Are you using the default Messages app?
Have you enabled "chat features" in settings?
For the 3 people you text frequently, are you using RCS (Chat) or SMS (Text)?

If you don't know how to answer any of those questions, let me know and I can give more explicit instructions.


----------



## TeslaTony310 (Jan 15, 2020)

merlin66213 said:


> I'm using a Pixel 5 on Google Fi network. I could try a different brand and see if it follows the phone. In your issue could you tell if the phone was actually receiving the text or did it just come through the car?


My issue was that it was alerting me of a new text, but while my text was from Joe, when I clicked on read it back to me, it would read a text that was months and sometimes years old, from Joanna (examples).

So there was a new text, but it was mixing up which one to read back to me.


----------



## TeslaTony310 (Jan 15, 2020)

garsh said:


> I had this problem in the past.
> 
> It's unclear where exactly the bug exists. It only ever happens with Android phones, and I _think_ it only happens for Android phones that have RCS (aka "Chat Features") enabled. But it also only ever happens with Teslas - I've not seen any other reports of this happening with other vehicles. So it's not clear if this is an Android bug or a Tesla bug.
> 
> ...


On this latest phone, I have RCS, and no issues, so I really think it's the phone, or the Android/Tesla combo. It could also be the Android version....


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

TeslaTony310 said:


> On this latest phone, I have RCS, and no issues, so I really think it's the phone, or the Android/Tesla combo. It could also be the Android version....


There are reports of this happening with various phones and various versions of Android.



TeslaTony310 said:


> My issue was that it was alerting me of a new text, but while my text was from Joe, when I clicked on read it back to me, it would read a text that was months and sometimes years old, from Joanna (examples).
> 
> So there was a new text, but it was mixing up which one to read back to me.


Yep, that's one of many symptoms that people have reported.


----------



## LBK (3 mo ago)

Milo said:


> I posted this in my local Tesla Owners group, but don't think I did here (or maybe I did). Since latest upgrade, I've sometimes been getting old text messages delivered to my car as if they are new. Some have been as much as 2 years old. Most have been from my wife's phone. Honestly, not more than a minor irritant, but I could see how this could cause some consternation, depending on the content of the text. Not sure if it's a phone issue (OnePlus 6T) a carrier issue (T-Mobile) or a Tesla issue. I do not delete old texts, so that could be it. Oddly, they are almost entirely just messages from my wife, nobody else.


 I have been getting random text messages from my AT&T Samsung Galaxy phone read. It is extremely irritating. Seems like a common problem, but not hearing any solutions.


----------



## merlin66213 (5 mo ago)

bschuhma said:


> My wife's 08/20 Model Y often pops up "ghost" texts from months or years ago. It's to the point where she doesn't trust any text she gets in the car because they're so often from 18 months ago.
> 
> Anyone ever experience anything like this, or have any ideas how to fix it?
> 
> ...


Yes. I have a 2021 and I've reported multiple times. I get a response that's it's either Android (ver 13) or the type of phone. I use a Pixel 6.

With as many people having this issue I doubt it's the phone or the OS. It's the cars software. 

I've considered reporting it to the govt. Safety Div. Trying to answer msgs that you've already seen, especially months ago will take your mind off of driving and trying to figure out what that msg is about.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

At least some of y'alls are getting / seeing text messages. I have NEVER seen my Tesla display, read or acknowledge a text message. Android many different phones and versions.


----------

